# Anyone in Science Olympiad?



## RespectTheBlade (May 24, 2011)

Well, last weekend, we went to the National Tournament, and placed 21st in C division for Science Olympiad.

Which somehow made me wonder if any TCoDians were in S.O.

So, uh... Is anyone?


----------



## Elliekat (May 24, 2011)

CONGRATS! :D I'm in SciOly as well and we went to states, and placed almost last in basically every event XD But I have gotten many medals from regionals!


----------

